# Barley Wine On 20l Braumeister



## doon (26/1/12)

Just thought I would post this as I have just finished brewing this. 
Did a double mash 5kg of grain 64 degrees for 60 mins in auto. Quit put into manual at 62 degrees sparged with 6 litres. Back into auto another 5 kg of grains 64 for 60 mins 75 for 5 sparge with 9.5 litres and boil for 2 hours. 
Got an og of 1.101 and from what I can tell a 76% efficiency. Not bad for a first attempt at this! 
It took 6.5 hours all up but not that bad really I was going to add malt extract instead of double mash but Chris at G&G convinced me otherwise. 
So it is possible for big beers on the 20l just a bit of work!


----------



## bullsneck (26/1/12)

What sort of volume did you get into the cube/fermenter?

Might be an idea for the 1028 London Ale yeast cake I'll have quite soon.


----------



## doon (26/1/12)

I put it in a 20l cube and didn't quite fill it but had a bit of trub and shit left behind. 

For something that I hadn't done before was happy wouldn't do this all the time but nice to know a big beer can be done relatively easily


----------



## doon (26/1/12)

I would say 20l as I filled this cube to the brim the other day and was around the 22l mark


----------



## tiprya (6/2/12)

Nice, that's really good to know. I'm looking to get a braumeister and bigger beers were one of the things I was worried about.

Would it also work to do a single mash but with half the volume? What is the minimum volume you need for the mash process?


----------



## doon (6/2/12)

Pretty sure on 20l you need minimum amount of water when you mash so elements are covered. Am sure i read what it was on the homebrew talk braumeister thread can't remember it though!


----------



## tiprya (6/2/12)

Cheers - looks like when I have more coin scraped together I'll start to wade through those huge threads.


----------



## SJW (6/2/12)

Hey Doon, I am not flaming you at all, I love what you have done, but I was wondering if there would be any advantage in needing to do a mash out of the first 5kg mash prior to doing the second mash, to stop enzyme activity? Obviously yours worked great I just wonder though if your wort will ferment down too far and dry the beer out, with half of the mash effectivly mashing for 2 + hours? Just a thought.
Maybe if that was the case you could do the first mash or both at more like 67 deg c?
I am just thinking out loud as my 20 litre BM turns up this week 

Steve


----------



## doon (6/2/12)

Yeah not to sure! I guess doing a proper mash out would give the problem of having to wait for it to cool back to mashing temps? 

I checked gravity the other day and it has fermented down to 1.023 in a week will check tomorrow to we if it has continued to ferment down


----------



## doon (7/2/12)

just checked it and it is the same gravity as friday so it puts it around 9.17% 

smells awesome got a real orange/fruity smell, but quite bitter so once cc for a few days will put into keg to age until my wedding


----------



## SJW (7/2/12)

doon said:


> just checked it and it is the same gravity as friday so it puts it around 9.17%
> 
> smells awesome got a real orange/fruity smell, but quite bitter so once cc for a few days will put into keg to age until my wedding


Nice work mate, I am hanging out for mine to turn up so I can start playing. Dont think I will miss the big ol 3v system.


----------



## Siborg (7/2/12)

doon said:


> just checked it and it is the same gravity as friday so it puts it around 9.17%
> 
> smells awesome got a real orange/fruity smell, but quite bitter so once cc for a few days will put into keg to age until my wedding


That's it: I HAVE to give this a go. I've been playing around with the idea in my head for a while. Might try a big stout, although a US barleywine sounds tempting...


----------



## doon (7/2/12)

Go for it! I really wasn't expecting much but as always the old bm brings out the goods!


----------



## Siborg (7/2/12)

doon said:


> Go for it! I really wasn't expecting much but as always the old bm brings out the goods!


I've been really slack lately and I don't know why. I bought the damn thing to brew more frequently and I've only churned 4 or 5 batches out of it. Time to get moving, I think. I'll do a RIS and post some pics soon.


----------



## tuckerle71 (15/9/12)

doon said:


> just checked it and it is the same gravity as friday so it puts it around 9.17%
> 
> smells awesome got a real orange/fruity smell, but quite bitter so once cc for a few days will put into keg to age until my wedding



Hey Doon,
How's your Barleywine going?
Has the bitterness dropped off a bit?
I have a 50L Braumeister with a 20L Malt Pipe and was looking for a way to make bigger beers without having to boil to reduce the volume.

Cheers.


----------



## doon (15/9/12)

I had a sample a month or two ago and the bitterness has dropped off quite a bit as well as aroma and hop flavour. But the maltiness seems to have gotten stronger. Will be bottling it soon as wedding gifts so hope people like it!


----------



## swiggingpig (17/9/12)

doon said:


> Just thought I would post this as I have just finished brewing this.
> Did a double mash 5kg of grain 64 degrees for 60 mins in auto. Quit put into manual at 62 degrees sparged with 6 litres. Back into auto another 5 kg of grains 64 for 60 mins 75 for 5 sparge with 9.5 litres and boil for 2 hours.
> Got an og of 1.101 and from what I can tell a 76% efficiency. Not bad for a first attempt at this!
> It took 6.5 hours all up but not that bad really I was going to add malt extract instead of double mash but Chris at G&G convinced me otherwise.
> So it is possible for big beers on the 20l just a bit of work!



Hi, can you tell me what volume of water did you start with before adding the first batch of malt ?
also what was your pre boil volume ?

I'd like to give this a try but I don't want to find that the BM is overflowing


----------



## tuckerle71 (17/9/12)

doon said:


> I had a sample a month or two ago and the bitterness has dropped off quite a bit as well as aroma and hop flavour. But the maltiness seems to have gotten stronger. Will be bottling it soon as wedding gifts so hope people like it!



I'm sure it'll be great. I chickened out and did a 10l Barleywine BIAB Style. 

Maybe the next one I do will be in the Braumeister, if this recipe turns out o.k.


----------

